# 722 won't record two HD channels



## Superabound (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm sorry if the topics has already appeared elsewhere. I searched but didn't find any mentions.

I have a 722 and it has worked well for me for 3 or 4 months. Two days ago (the debate was the first time I noticed this) I started having a problem. On two HD channels (local Fox and NBC) I can no longer record. I can watch the channels live, but if I pause the channel it skips forward to the live broadcast when I hit the play button. If record something on the two channels there is a file that says it is 30 minutes long (or whatever the length of the show), but if I play the recording it says it has reached the end of playback.

The two channels work fine in SD and my other HD channels (including local ones) seem to be fine. I haven't made any recent changes in the system.

Things I have done: I unplugged the DVR for a few minutes, I have a signal strength of 73, I did check switch, System Info gets Status: Good.

Thank you for you help.


----------



## Todd Nicholson (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi,

Another person from Oklahoma is having the same problem. I believe his is only with one local channel. It post # 112 in this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1830447#post1830447


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Superabound said:


> I'm sorry if the topics has already appeared elsewhere. I searched but didn't find any mentions.
> 
> I have a 722 and it has worked well for me for 3 or 4 months. Two days ago (the debate was the first time I noticed this) I started having a problem. On two HD channels (local Fox and NBC) I can no longer record. I can watch the channels live, but if I pause the channel it skips forward to the live broadcast when I hit the play button. If record something on the two channels there is a file that says it is 30 minutes long (or whatever the length of the show), but if I play the recording it says it has reached the end of playback.
> 
> ...


:welcome_s to DBSTalk.

Just out of curiosity, have you checked for LNB Drift? 
Menu - 6 - 1 - 3 then select Details.
This is kind of a shot in the dark though.


----------



## Superabound (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for that link and the suggestion. I'll try it when I get home.


----------



## Superabound (Oct 10, 2008)

I followed the menus, but I'm not sure where one checks the LNB drift (and I have no idea an LNB drift is) Is it one of the values on the details page?

My problem with the two channels is still going on.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

First step when strange behavior occurs. Pull the power, count to 30, and plug the power back in. My guess is it will not help here but first step to rule out something being corrupted. 

So this happens only with your locals not other content?


----------



## Superabound (Oct 10, 2008)

Ron Barry said:


> First step when strange behavior occurs. Pull the power, count to 30, and plug the power back in. My guess is it will not help here but first step to rule out something being corrupted.
> 
> So this happens only with your locals not other content?


I did the unplug thing. And, yeah it only happens with locals. To be exact it only happens with two local HD channels (Fox and NBC). The SD versions of those channels are fine and other local and non-local HD are fine.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Gotta ask a dumb question here. These channels are not Over the Air channels are they? What are the channel numbers you are having issue with?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

What about do call to Dish and talk to TSR ?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

P Smith said:


> What about do call to Dish and talk to TSR ?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Superabound said:


> I did the unplug thing. And, yeah it only happens with locals. To be exact it only happens with two local HD channels (Fox and NBC). The SD versions of those channels are fine and other local and non-local HD are fine.


If the channels are OTA, try deleting them from the local channels setup menu (menu-6-9 I think) and then adding them back. I have no idea if that'll do anything for you, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

If they are OTA.. then you can't record two OTA channels at one time. That was why I was asking the dumb question. To remove the obvious.


----------



## Superabound (Oct 10, 2008)

Not OTA. And it records the SD versions just fine. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok. Figured that was the case but wanted to rule it out. Do you have your locals mapped down? Does this happen with both the mapped down channel and the non-mapped down version? 

This one is odd.. I have not personally seen it with my locals. Might be something to do with your particular locals. Did this work before a few days back?


----------



## eddieras (Aug 31, 2007)

Superabound said:


> I'm sorry if the topics has already appeared elsewhere. I searched but didn't find any mentions.
> 
> I have a 722 and it has worked well for me for 3 or 4 months. Two days ago (the debate was the first time I noticed this) I started having a problem. On two HD channels (local Fox and NBC) I can no longer record. I can watch the channels live, but if I pause the channel it skips forward to the live broadcast when I hit the play button. If record something on the two channels there is a file that says it is 30 minutes long (or whatever the length of the show), but if I play the recording it says it has reached the end of playback.
> 
> ...


i've been gettng the jump to live on paused shows and shows that are still recording but yet to be completed- i've also been getting terrible breaking up of the picture- this has been going on for about 2 weeks now- i've been reading these boards and satelliteguys and see others with similar complaints- seems to have started recently. i also notice its not a dependable on recording shows.
this is very frustrating - i'm not sure if its the unit or a software issue as others have suggested -


----------

